# ¿Como se usa una piedra de sal de amoniaco para limpiar un soldador?



## slipkadicto (May 4, 2013)

He comprado una piedra de sal de amoniaco para limpiar las puntas de mis soldadores, pero no se muy bien como usarla, googleando he encontrado miles de paginas para comprar pero en ninguna explican como usarla apropiadamente, es solo restregandola? restregando en caliente? añadiendo agua?... no tengo ni idea.

Gracias por leer, espero que a alguien mas en el futuro le sea de ayuda


----------



## jamesoro (May 4, 2013)

pues yo no tenia ni idea de esa piedra, yo lo hago con una esponja suave, voy a buscar de que es que hablas.


----------



## aquileslor (May 4, 2013)

Esa piedra se usa para limpiar los soldadores grandes, de 250, 500W y los gandes calentados a la llama o al soplete que se usan en hojalateria. Se usa frotando ambos lados de la cabeza del soldador por las aristas. No se usa, por lo impráctico para los soldadores de electronica, para los cuales se usa una esponja de celulosa apenas humedecida en agua.


----------



## slipkadicto (May 5, 2013)

Bueno, yo he hecho mi propia investigacion, y os digo que si es muy bueno esto, el modo de empleo, tal y como yo lo veo, es con el soldador muy muy caliente se pasa por la piedra, y se descompone la sal de amoniaco volviendose muy corrosiva, esto elimina toda la capa negra que se suele formar en la punta del soldador, se vuelve brillante por donde lo pasas.

Eso si, precaucion por que hecha mucho humo toxico, hay que hacerlo en un lugar ventilado, no es necesario que sean soldadores grandes, para los pequeños también sirven.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 5, 2013)

Yo para limpiar la punta uso un cebo como de vela muy similar al flux para que la soldadra se pegue bien,o tambien en otros casos cebo de vela,y una virulana fina para limpiar...


----------



## aquileslor (May 5, 2013)

Con la esponja de celulosa no tenés que ventilar nada.


----------



## morta (May 5, 2013)

mas fácil, en cualquier casa que venda instrumentos musicales se compran piedra de resina, que se utiliza para pasarse en las cuerdas de los arcos de los violines y listo, es la misma resina del flux.


----------



## marianus (May 12, 2013)

Si el soldador es de baja potencia y la punta es de ceramica se puede limpiar con papel de diario o una hoja comun cuando el soldador esta caliente. A mi me resulta rapido y practico


----------



## aquileslor (May 12, 2013)

Con un pedazo de jeen de algún pantalón viejo tambien y la resina siempre estuvo en mi taller. De hecho tenemos todo a mano para hacer un trabajo prolijo. pero ojo con la sal de amoníaco, se come la punta de los soldadores al sacar el estaño remanente que sale mezclado con el cobre de la punta. Por eso se usa generalmente para los soldadores grandes, cuya punta es un masacote y hay que sacarle todo el remanente de lo quemado y lo mejor es esa piedra. Total la punta al desgastarse se lima y listo. Cosa que no se puede hacer con las puntas de los soldadores de 40W, salvo de que sea de cobre puro, pero es difícil que quede con la punta bien conica.


----------



## boximil1 (May 12, 2013)

slipkadicto dijo:


> Bueno, yo he hecho mi propia investigacion, y os digo que si es muy bueno esto, el modo de empleo, tal y como yo lo veo, es con el soldador muy muy caliente se pasa por la piedra, y se descompone la sal de amoniaco volviendose muy corrosiva, esto elimina toda la capa negra que se suele formar en la punta del soldador, se vuelve brillante por donde lo pasas.
> 
> Eso si, precaucion por que hecha mucho humo toxico, hay que hacerlo en un lugar ventilado, no es necesario que sean soldadores grandes, para los pequeños también sirven.



esta, en contraposicion de las respuestas que te han dado los otros colegas muestra que siempre hay muchas maneras de lograr el mismo trabajo /resultado .
te recomiendo que no te obsesiones con tu compra y mires las contraindicaciones.

un cordial saludo


----------

